# Trent in Cherry Blossoms



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, spring is definitely here!! We had an amazing weekend of good weather, followed by a week of rain, followed by a pretty decent weekend, so I was out with the camera at every opportunity. The weekend before the last was especially pretty between the cherry blossoms, the green grass, and the blue skies (I swear, I'm not trying to rub it in LOL).

Well, the rain's already washed away the cherry blossoms in the neighborhood, but I managed to get a few pictures of Trent posing with them before that. A lot of these pictures are iffy because I don't know how to work with harsh afternoon sun... but I get points for trying!











































































The next day it rain again, but then the day after Trent asked if we could go back to the same spot. 

"YES?? YES??? SAY YES PLEASE YES OKAY?????"









I said yes. And thank goodness for overcast days again.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

"Hey Mom. Hey. Hey. Mom. I'm cute, right? So cute?"
















"Aw, geez. I know I'm cute."









Really, really cute.









Find the dog!









There he is!









One of my favorites from the week









He's clearly secure about his masculinity


















What he thinks of posing, an hour into the walk


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Just kidding. He's still a camera ham.









A few more pictures as we make our way home
















Trent says "thanks for looking!"


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gah! So beautiful!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

He is so handsome!

...and you totally rubbed in the nice weather...I have snow


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Beautiful pictures! I really like the ones of him sniffing the flowers, so cute.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

ireth0 said:


> Gah! So beautiful!


Thank you! We really have been enjoying the sun and lovely spring colors 



SDRRanger said:


> He is so handsome!
> 
> ...and you totally rubbed in the nice weather...I have snow


Thanks!! And LOL I'm really sorry! It's not often that Oregonians get to be the ones bragging about the weather!! I was definitely jealous of everyone who had snow during the winter time, but I feel awful for all of you who still have to deal with it in April. 



jade5280 said:


> Beautiful pictures! I really like the ones of him sniffing the flowers, so cute.


Thank you so much! Those were some of my favorites as well. My flower child (if only )!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Truly stunning.


----------



## PenGSD (Apr 3, 2014)

He's beautiful!


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

Love these pictures, and him! He's so regal. What kind of camera are you using, if you don't mind me asking? I've been looking for a new one, and these pictures look sharp!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Great photos!

I think Trent needs a cherryblossom collar


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Remaru said:


> Truly stunning.


Thanks so much!



PenGSD said:


> He's beautiful!


Thank you! I'm partial to him, too 



jsca said:


> Love these pictures, and him! He's so regal. What kind of camera are you using, if you don't mind me asking? I've been looking for a new one, and these pictures look sharp!


Thank you! He does have his moments - he goes back and forth between being a silly dork and being a serious, self possessed dog. And I don't mind you asking at all about the camera! I use a Nikon D7000 and these pictures here are taken with either the 50mm f/1.8 or 85mm f/1.8 lens.



taquitos said:


> Great photos!
> 
> I think Trent needs a cherryblossom collar


Thank you so much! And oh man, would I love to get one for him LOL A wide pink collar with little flower designs on them! Whenever I'm looking at collars on Etsy (or other websites), I'm always a bit sad that he isn't a girldog, because girldog collars are so much prettier.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Equinox said:


> Thank you so much! And oh man, would I love to get one for him LOL A wide pink collar with little flower designs on them! Whenever I'm looking at collars on Etsy (or other websites), I'm always a bit sad that he isn't a girldog, because girldog collars are so much prettier.


I think he could totally pull off a flowery collar! There's no mistake that Trent is a hunky man dog  it would just enhance his masculinity! Bahaha.

Seriously, though.. I think a cherry blossom collar would look awesome on him  lol


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Equinox said:


> Find the dog!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favs! There's just something about shepherd eyes that makes my soul melt


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Cherry blossoms are my favorite, and Trent is my favorite.. so there's a whole lot of awesome here.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I've said it before and I have to say it again - you are a great photographer. I love your pics and of course Trent is as gorgeous as ever.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

taquitos said:


> I think he could totally pull off a flowery collar! There's no mistake that Trent is a hunky man dog  it would just enhance his masculinity! Bahaha.
> 
> Seriously, though.. I think a cherry blossom collar would look awesome on him  lol


Hahaha I totally might  I've really been looking at one too many pretty, flowery collars on Etsy. Plus, it's not like he'd know any better  Might make the big GSD more approachable anyway!



BellaPup said:


> My favs! There's just something about shepherd eyes that makes my soul melt


Thank you! He does have incredibly soulful eyes and a sweet face, and I've always loved that about him. Even if it can be slightly misleading (sometimes ) LOL



ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Cherry blossoms are my favorite, and Trent is my favorite.. so there's a whole lot of awesome here.


Aw, thank you! I'm really happy I took advantage of the nice weather while it lasted, and the cherry blossoms. I think Trent had fun, too!



Slartibartfast said:


> I've said it before and I have to say it again - you are a great photographer. I love your pics and of course Trent is as gorgeous as ever.


Thank you so much, that means a lot! I really appreciate your kind comments.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Equinox said:


> Hahaha I totally might  I've really been looking at one too many pretty, flowery collars on Etsy. Plus, it's not like he'd know any better  Might make the big GSD more approachable anyway!


haha yayyyyyyy. My old foster dog was an AmStaff-x and people used to cross the street when I didn't put anything on her... but we started putting t-shirts on her because of her yeast infection, and because she was a pretty girl we used to make her wear pink and purple  After we started putting clothes on her, people weren't afraid of her anymore and would even coo at how cute she is LOL


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

It's always the little things! I know quite a few people who do the same with their bully mix dogs or fosters, and it's always neat seeing how a t-shirt or a ribbon or even a vest saying "pet me!" can make a difference. Generally the people around us love GSDs and always want to pull me aside to tell me about the GSD they used to own, but I do get a few who will look worried and ask me if he is friendly (or flat out, if he bites). I think Trent would be up for anything that'd get him more attention, to be honest!!


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

Breathtakingly stunning.
I love cherry blossoms, they are gorgeous.
You have some photography talent.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

I think these are some of your best yet!! Trent has the BEST eyes.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Those photos are GORGEOUS!! And so is Trent OMG <3 Totally love!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Equinox said:


> It's always the little things! I know quite a few people who do the same with their bully mix dogs or fosters, and it's always neat seeing how a t-shirt or a ribbon or even a vest saying "pet me!" can make a difference. Generally the people around us love GSDs and always want to pull me aside to tell me about the GSD they used to own, but I do get a few who will look worried and ask me if he is friendly (or flat out, if he bites). I think Trent would be up for anything that'd get him more attention, to be honest!!


Yeah it really does make a big difference! I don't know why anyone would think that Trent looks vicious. You can tell he is a sweetheart by his facial expressions <3 Always so relaxed and gentle


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

beautiful, as always! 

still waiting for the cherry blossom's to bloom here. i'm jealous of oregon's coastal weather -.-. i'm going to take ammy out for some true okami-esque shots. plus one of my friends just got a great pyr puppy, so as soon as it start getting green here i'm going to be all over that!


----------

